# Pregnant mini mare advice



## Luna (May 26, 2021)

Hello! Just wanted to say I’m thoroughly enjoying reading everyone’s threads! So glad I found this site!! 
I have a 7 year old maiden mini mare. Breeding dates were the first week of July and the first week of August. I purchased her confirmed in foal in January. 
I do have experience with full size horse foaling but this is my first mini. 
I’ll post some pictures just looking for opinions I just don’t find her very big and don’t see much udder development. I’m guessing she’s still has another 4-6 weeks to go though but I’m starting to monitor.


----------



## Pitter Patter (May 26, 2021)

She's really got quite an udder for a maiden mare, more so than my "experienced" mare had at delivery! I'm impressed  I think I'd say continue to watch her very closely because you never know! Keep us updated!


----------



## Luna (May 26, 2021)

That’s great! I definitely plan to keep posting progress! Everyone seems so nice and encouraging on here!


----------



## JFNM miniatures (May 26, 2021)

Pitter Patter said:


> She's really got quite an udder for a maiden mare, more so than my "experienced" mare had at delivery! I'm impressed  I think I'd say continue to watch her very closely because you never know! Keep us updated!




Yes, I agree, she is developping quite an udder for a first time mom. Maiden mares usually develop less udder than that. Is there some way you can test her pH levels ? Because she is a maiden mare, I don't think I'd relax my vigilence at this stage. Things can changes very fast !


----------



## Pitter Patter (May 26, 2021)

JFNM miniatures said:


> Yes, I agree, she is developping quite an udder for a first time mom. Maiden mares usually develop less udder than that. Is there some way you can test her pH levels ? Because she is a maiden mare, I don't think I'd relax my vigilence at this stage. Things can changes very fast !


And Luna, as an aside, looks like you are in Canada. Lots of folks on this site from Canada as well. Maybe one of them is even somewhat nearby?


----------



## Luna (May 26, 2021)

Oh ok thanks! Yes I do have test strips! I’ll start testing! Cameras are going up pronto!


----------



## Luna (May 26, 2021)

Pitter Patter said:


> And Luna, as an aside, looks like you are in Canada. Lots of folks on this site from Canada as well. Maybe one of them is even somewhat nearby?


Oh cool! I was wondering if there was anyone fro Canada! That’s great!


----------



## Taz (May 26, 2021)

Great you've got a camera going up! Maidens are hard to figure out, the test strips might help you be able to get a bit more sleep while you wait and watch.


----------



## Abby P (May 26, 2021)

I have absolutely nothing of substance to add to this discussion, I just wanted to say that she is freaking adorable. I LOVE her coloring!


----------



## JFNM miniatures (May 26, 2021)

Luna said:


> Oh ok thanks! Yes I do have test strips! I’ll start testing! Cameras are going up pronto!



Awesome ! We can't wait for updates !


----------



## JFNM miniatures (May 26, 2021)

Abby P said:


> I have absolutely nothing of substance to add to this discussion, I just wanted to say that she is freaking adorable. I LOVE her coloring!



AbbyP, 100 % agreeing with you! She is just beautiful!


----------



## Luna (May 27, 2021)

Oh gees thank you! She’s registered as a buckskin, she’s just got the sweetest temperament I just love her!! Anyway I tried to feel her udder last night to express some liquid to test and there was absolutely no way she was letting me touch under there. She’s well handled and groomed often so definitely a behaviour change!


----------



## Luna (May 27, 2021)

Picture from last night for fun


----------



## Taz (May 27, 2021)

So cute. Behaviour changes are good


----------



## Dragon Hill (May 27, 2021)

She is beautiful! She's a sooty buckskin. I had sooty buckskin stallion years ago. You wouldn't know he was the same horse, his winter coat was such a different color than his summer coat.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 27, 2021)

She is a good looking horse! I like the dark hoofs too.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (May 27, 2021)

She definitely has a start to an udder. A long ways to go before your typical foaling udder. It is possible that they can foal on that but it is rare. Although obviously not impossible with Pitter Patters experience. However, that is not normal and I would expect she has a few weeks left. Maidens have a stigma that they do not get udders and do wild things, which many do. But I think part of it is because we do not know what to expect from that specific mare. All the maidens I have been around actually got very good udders. If she bred both July AND August, I would expect that she took in August. So that would put her just shy of 300 days. Does not appear that she has dropped yet. She is a beautiful mare! I usually start checking multiple times a day by 300. Mine are on camera by day 300 as well. I use Marewatchers as well, which is a program you can stream your mare with and have people help watch just by using a link. There is a group on facebook that we post our links and have numerous people watching. Helps for those long nights when you're exhausted.


----------



## Luna (May 28, 2021)

Thank you so much for your response! I think she’s got another few weeks as well. Foal still very active! She has dropped a little o we the past couple days. Not much change in udder. Still quite tight in hind end


----------



## Luna (Jun 1, 2021)

Well still not much change in Luna this week. Udder is looking about the same but her belly has gotten a lot bigger. I’m having trouble touching her udder she doesn’t even want me to touch her belly anymore. Any tips? I’ll attach some progress pictures


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jun 1, 2021)

Luna said:


> Well still not much change in Luna this week. Udder is looking about the same but her belly has gotten a lot bigger. I’m having trouble touching her udder she doesn’t even want me to touch her belly anymore. Any tips? I’ll attach some progress pictures



How to do you work with her when you try to touch her ? Do you tie her with her lead to say a post or a ring on her stall wall ? I find putting the mare on crossties is better. They "dance" less from side to side, and they can't turn their heads to lash out at you with their teeth. 

You could try to gently clean her udder with warm water. Some mares really like it. It will help with any itchiness that may make her sensitive.

But overall, behaviour changes is a good and normal sign/change !


----------



## Luna (Jun 1, 2021)

I do put her in cross ties or while she’s busy eating. She’s gotten wise to me now and starts moving away or dancing around as soon as I pass her shoulder lol. I’ll try a warm cloth I think I’ll get someone to hold her. I think once she understands what I’m trying to do she won’t mind. She’s just so guarded now!


----------



## Taz (Jun 1, 2021)

You could try some advance and retreat. Move towards her till she shows the first sign of not being happy then move away. When she figures out you are listening she will get easier with it. Scratch your way back there, don't just move in.


----------



## Luna (Jun 1, 2021)

Good idea I’ll try Approach and retreat! I could usually easily scratch my way in but not now! Lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 1, 2021)

I agree with Elizabeth, You have a little longer to go yet. Some mares hate having their udder touched , especially towards the end of a pregnancy.


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 2, 2021)

Luna said:


> Good idea I’ll try Approach and retreat! I could usually easily scratch my way in but not now! Lol


My girl normally doesn't care for much touching anyway, but when pregnant...forget it! Good luck. Hopefully you can get her to accept it and you can get your milk samples. If you can't, it's not the end of the world so don't get frustrated. Take your time. She will feel it if you are frustrated or relaxed. You could try "bribes" or rewards as well.


----------



## Luna (Jun 8, 2021)

Update on Luna. She has dropped in her belly over the last couple days. Starting to loosen up in the hind end. Her udder just stared to change and progress since yesterday. Here are some pics from this morning. Still not able to express milk opinions welcome!


----------



## Taz (Jun 8, 2021)

Don't worry about not being able to get milk, it makes it easier to figure out the timing but you can tell a lot from how she looks too. Her belly looks lower but I'm not good at whether that's dropped or not, one of the pros should be along with an opinion on that. Keep a good eye on her udder, if it stops going down when she's out during the day she could be close even if it's not filled yet, they don't all go by the book unfortunately but I have a feeling she will have more udder before she foals. Don't take my word for it though, I'm wrong a lot


----------



## Flying on boo (Jun 15, 2021)

How is your pretty girl doing?


----------



## Luna (Jun 15, 2021)

She’s progressing nothing serious yet....she’s very loose in the back end, Vulva will elongate and then shrink back up. Her udder is steadily getting bigger but it doesn’t really change during the day. I’ll post some pictures in the morning! Thanks for asking!!


----------



## Luna (Jun 16, 2021)

Well she’s showing every sign but her udder is filling very slow. Last she was restless all night, circling around her stall, pawing, some soft stools, urinating frequently, this morning she’s seems fine! Here are today’s pictures. 
Flying on Boo!! We are neck and neck with these mares! Mine was pasture bred July and August!


----------



## Taz (Jun 16, 2021)

Was she actually seen breeding in August? I'm glad you're watching her at night, even with that udder being small she could make some changes quickly and surprise you with a baby. Looking good!


----------



## Luna (Jun 16, 2021)

No apparently the previous owner saw the stud around her during the first week of July and the first week of August but doesn’t know if they actually need during those days


----------



## Luna (Jun 16, 2021)

Bred! Sorry


----------



## JFNM miniatures (Jun 16, 2021)

Looking good !


----------



## Taz (Jun 16, 2021)

So basically her udder doesn't look textbook for 'anytime now' but everything else is so you're not getting much sleep. Ugh, I'm sorry, hopefully soon!


----------



## Luna (Jun 17, 2021)

No I’m going on very little sleep! Thankfully my mom has come up to help with foal watch! She has been a god send!! I’m on holidays next week so my fingers and toes are crossed for any time after tomorrow!!


----------



## Taz (Jun 17, 2021)

Fingers crossed for SOON!


----------



## Flying on boo (Jun 28, 2021)

How's she doing?


----------



## Luna (Jun 30, 2021)

Well still waiting!! She’s definitely close she’s so uncomfortable poor girl. Her udder is big but no wax or milk yet. Vulva very elongated and swollen, belly has dropped. Just still waiting.....she’s taking her time!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 30, 2021)

If her belly has dropped you are on the home straight, wishing you a safe foaling


----------



## Luna (Jul 11, 2021)

I’m a little late posting this but Luna has had her foal! Bay and white filly! Just what I was hoping for!! About two days before foaling her bag got fuller, she had clear fluid Monday night but testing high ph Tuesday still clear but testing 6.8 in the am and 6.2 in the pm. Wednesday morning testing 6! She then waxed and milk turned opaque all within about 4 hours and was dripping milk by noon! Foal was born at 9 pm. Textbook presentation and delivery although I had to break the sac. Mom and baby doing great!!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 11, 2021)

Congrats! Beautiful baby!!! Glad everything went so good for you!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 11, 2021)

Congratulations! Love the picture of her standing in the doorway. Little cutie!!!


----------



## mrichmond (Jul 11, 2021)

What a cute baby!!!


----------



## Taz (Jul 11, 2021)

Congratulations!! What a cutie!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 11, 2021)

Oh, congratulations and thank you for the update!!

In your earlier photos, she never really looked big or lopsided. Did that change at all?

I'm looking at someone else's thread who has a similar shaped mare. I'm going to refer her over here.


----------



## Luna (Jul 11, 2021)

She got very wide! She definitely dropped in the last week but never had a real v shape nor did she ever go slab sided. Very little foal movement’s in the last 3 days so I knew baby was in position!


----------



## Luna (Jul 11, 2021)

This is her the day she foaled!


----------



## Taz (Jul 12, 2021)

Does she have a name yet? More pictures please!!


----------



## Luna (Jul 12, 2021)

Her name is Rayne! She was born in the rain lol I don’t have registered name yet lol.


----------

